# Message board



## bulldog1149 (Aug 4, 2013)

Does anyone else have issues on the message board in only seeing really old posts. No option to scroll ahead. I am logged in and this version Is different. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## morelzing (May 3, 2014)

hey...click on Ohio message board started by admin. click on the upper right corner number. right now it is #87


----------



## morelzing (May 3, 2014)

not 87. 83


----------



## bulldog1149 (Aug 4, 2013)

Don't see that option anywhere just 20 posts from 2012. 

Didn't have this issue before


----------

